# I know it's late but...



## JASMAK

I wanted to wait until I had an ultrasound before posting my good news in this section.

Here is the breakdown of my journey:

Four years TTC
three miscarriages (Aug 07, Dec 07, Oct 08)
about 6 rounds of Clomid
many many investigations (HSG, Lap, hysterscopy, D&C etc)
hubby diagnosed with 3% normal sperm, thick viscosity, high FSH and low testosterone in 2009
hubby switched to boxers underwear, started taking a multi-vitamin with zinc, antibiotics and lost weight
PREGNANT December 2009!!!
Scan on January 15 showed a healthy baby with a strong heartbeat!!!:cloud9:

A looong journey with many heartaches...but, so very pleased to be finally PREGNANT!


----------



## tiggy

Congrats hun.


----------



## ineedaseed

congratulations xxx


----------



## louise1302

congratulations xx


----------



## honey08

im so so plsed for u xxx


----------



## wantababybump

OMG! Im sooooo happy for you!! Congratulations hun!! Gives me a great deal of hope!! xx


----------



## princess_bump

huge huge congratulations :yipee:


----------



## bubbles

congratulations hun. Glad everything is ok with LO


----------



## alio

what a journey. i really love seeing these positive stories. many congratulations to mummy and daddy to be. x


----------



## Mervs Mum

Wonderful news hun :hug:

Here's to a H&H 9 months :)


----------



## destinyfaith

awww congrats :D x


----------



## nightkd

Congrats :)

xx


----------



## molly85

Well Done!


----------



## poppy

Congratulations Jasmak!

That is amazing news - great piccie as well. You must be over the moon.

xxx


----------



## maratobe

congrats hun!!!


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

congrats


----------



## jopascoe

congrats..x


----------



## AC81

wow, what a journey you have been on, congratulations on your little bean xx


----------



## chanel

Many Congratulations hun,

I seem to remember that we were in the miscarriage support section together for a little while.. i had a mmc back in Nov 08.

Anyway, brilliant news to see you with a bfp and over the moon for you and your scan result.

Happy Days x


----------



## jackiea85

HUGE congratulations! :D xx


----------



## Guerita

That is brilliant! Best of luck to you!


----------



## louisaL

Congrats hun so happy for you xx


----------



## tansey

Huge congrats!


----------



## babesx3

Thats wonderful, congratulations!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congratulations :) Xx


----------



## etoya

Congrats!


----------



## Dancingkaty1

congratulations!! xx


----------



## saraendepity

congrats hun :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats again Darling! xx


----------



## NeyNey

You already know...but CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! Sweetheart I'm still smiling when I read your news :wohoo:


----------



## FunnyBunny

Many congrats -what a journey!!! All the very best, hope you have a H & H pregnancy.


----------



## twiggy56

Amazing news after such a long journey...

congratulations hun...:flower: x x


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats to you!


----------



## insomnimama

Oh Wow. Congratulations JASMAK, this is so, so well-deserved.


----------



## dan-o

Massive congrats to you hun, at long last!!!! xxx


----------



## Pippin

Hey congratulations, August babies are the best :yipee:


----------



## Sinead

Huge congrats, really pleased for you xxxx

Zinc seemed to work for us too


----------



## mrsbling

Wow, congratulations x


----------



## hayzeb

Congrats :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## 2016

There is hope for us all! :hugs:
Congratulations!!! :bunny:


----------



## MyTwinAngels

Congrats x


----------



## todteach

congrats! :)


----------



## cdj1

Thats wonderful! Enjoy the rest of your pregnancy!! xxx


----------



## DolceBella

Yay!!! Congratulations!!! :)


----------



## Ivoryapril

Aah so pleased for you hun, congratulations! x


----------



## BBonBoard

congratulations


----------



## Naya69

congrats hun do happy for you :happydance:


----------



## Beltane

Huge Congrats! Lots of sticky :dust: for you!


----------



## _Hope_

Many congratulations!! x


----------



## trumpetbum

Congrats :)


----------



## nataliecn

Congrats hun!!!


----------



## BebeIn2010

*i am so happy for you and may you have a wonderful 9 months...*


----------



## Chilli

Whoohooh Jasmak - I'm so pleased for you. It's been a long journey and I'm glad it's ended well for you. Good luck with your LO - you are about to experience the best thing on earth!!!!


----------



## Moorebetter

congrats!!!!!


----------



## mrs mcgrath

congrats


----------

